# Crotched tomorrow 2/5?



## deadheadskier (Feb 4, 2014)

Should be rolling in around 10AM.  If anyone plans on being around and wants to make some turns, shoot me a PM.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 5, 2014)

I should be there this afternoon. Several members of my ski club are also planning on going.


----------

